# Ears Matted at the Vet



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lola developed a nasty yeast infection in her ear - the one that had a foxtail last summer. The vet said she grows a lot of hair in the canal, leads to gunk collecting. So we'll do more irrigating, etc. I am using Ottomax drops 2x daily.

Problem is that whatever they did, both her ears are now developing huge, nasty mats. It is like they put some sort of oil in the ear and it got on her ear hair. It is unbelievable. They are basically all clumping before my eyes. I got her to let me work on one ear for about 10 minutes, using Coat Handler spray, but it matted up after I was done. It's tough because her ears are bothering her, so she doesn't even want me to touch them right now. The rest of her is matting the normal amount - manageable on daily basis. 

I think my only solution is to shampoo her ears to get whatever is causing the mats off. Do I just put some cotton balls in the ear canal in hopes that I don't get any water in there? Does getting water in there run a greater risk to her health than my vain wish to have her ears not matted? And she is so skittish about me touching them.

Anybody ever have to cut the ears only down? Got any pictures of that look???


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=212126&postcount=1

Tritia posted this photo of Cooper after he went to the groomer. His ears were so matted she said they had to shave them down.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I was thinking the same as Jane. It might be easier on Lola to have the ear hair cut while she is going through this. 
Get well soon Lola!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I was thinking the same as Jane. It might be easier on Lola to have the ear hair cut while she is going through this.
> Get well soon Lola!


I am normally for trying to demat, but the ear is such a thin flap of skin, I really would be very worried about accidentally tearing the ear itself.  Poor Lola! I also hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I remember seeing that pic of Cooper - I didn't really know what the ears look like when they are cut all the way down. Maybe I'll stay with the groomer and we'll see what she looks like with only the ears cut down. I suppose I could handle it if Lola looks like a goofball! Afterall, she won't know.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Anne, Pablo had an ear infection a while back. We had to put an oily cortison/yeast treatment in his ear 2x/day for 14 days. The hair around his ear got SO matted, that basically clumps of hair would come off with slightest combing  I ended up trimming the hair on both ears closer to the edges of the ear flap. I'd recommend you do NOT wash the ear area as water could get in his ear and worsen the yeast infection. This too shall pass, hang in there. 

Oh and you wouldn't be able to tell that 3/4 of Pablo's left ear hair is gone if you didn't know it. Don't worry.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Jane said:


> http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=212126&postcount=1
> 
> Tritia posted this photo of Cooper after he went to the groomer. His ears were so matted she said they had to shave them down.


Yea, who knew what those little ears looked like , huh??? 
Cooper came home from his adventure a hot mess. The ears being the worst. I'll admit..I tried to demat them. At one point, even tried to cut off what appeared to be a second ear. Got too close, and had a yelping pup 
Won't do that again.

Hope you can get those mats worked out so you don't have to cut 'em down like Cooper's. Can't say I'm a fan of the look.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Poor Lola. I hope she feels better soon. Maybe you could shampoo her ears with the Vet's Best Waterless Dog Bath Foam for now. It might help remove some of the oily medication that got on the fur. I'd try to trim the length too before they get any more matted then hopefully you can avoid having to completely shave them.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

When Dora had the foxtail in her ear we had to give her the medication afterwards and it is oily and yucky. I know what you mean about how gross. Her ears didn't matt but her ears are black and really silky so I lucked out.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I had to cut the hair on Rico's ears last summer when he got an ear infection. And YES his ear health and medication is MUCH MORE IMPORTANT than how they look. It's a very painful experience. It sure was a wakeup call to me to keep cotton balls in there when I bath him. It's way too hard to keep the earhairs plucked so I use a liquid "dryer" that the vet gave me call VetSolutions (Vet Solutions Ear Cleansing Solution is Specially Formulated To Clean, Dry, Acidify, And Deodorize The Ear Canal).

His ears are still growing in. I wish I had shaved the hair off the inside of his ear, but left the length alone. Here is what the poor guy looked like in August after they were cut.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Worse than the matts is the smell. I don't know if it's the medication or the infection, but those ears stink! Bleech.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*home hair cut*

The first time I cut Riki's coat myself, I got the ears different lengths and I kept cutting each one to even out the length...well by the end of the event, he had short ears and actually looked cute. The problem is that the ear hair grows slow for some reason.

But they didn't get in the water bowl for a really long time, and it was sooooo much easier to take care of that way.

So if you do clip them down, life is much easier all the way around!

Its no fun for a dog to have ear challenges...think of how sensitive those all hearing ears truly are.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Anne, you are not all that far from me. If you want to make a drive down, I will gladly help you with Lola's ears for free. Just drop me an e-mail and I will gladly assist you.


----------



## joytrink (Mar 19, 2008)

I think Cooper looks adorable with his cut ears. I am going to take Koda to a groomers to see if they can get the mats out of his ears. I tried but didn't seem to make a dent. I am glad I think Cooper looks cute because Koda may look that way soon.
Joyce


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

How is Lola doing?


----------

